# Forex 'explosions' (long candles)



## telstrareg (29 May 2007)

Anyone know if FX traders have lingo for the price jumps (long candles) that occur in most pairs on a daily or bi-daily basis? I’ve heard one author refer to these as ‘explosions’ but I haven’t seen the term used much anywhere else.


----------

